# Edible plants



## Mich (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm not a plant person and all of the safe summer variety I've learned were safe are no longer avail in northern Ontario so I'm trying to find the right indoor plants to add to my enclosure for fall/winter. Unfortunatly only the local harware stores carry plants now, all the garden centers are seasonal and closed until May. ALL the potted plants are listed as "tropical assortments" and no one seems to be able to tell me for sure if the plants I'm looking at are the ones I think I'm looking at so I'm looking for some more experienced help.

I believe this is pothos and safe? 










I can't find Boston ferns, just these .. not sure what type they are (safe or no??)









As far as grasses they only had this (and cat grass which some sites said was ok)





A few unknowns I didn't see listed on safe or toxic lists:

(is this snake plant maybe?)





Crotons (I think) .. safe?





This one ranged in size but they ahd a few larger tree ones, agian un-named:





Last one I was told was a prayer plant which I know it is NOT. It has thick rubber type leaves:


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 2, 2012)

Most of those are not edible and some of them are actually toxic. The last picture is pepperomia, which is safe. You also have pathos - toxic, dieffenbachia (dumb cane) really toxic, Dracena - not grass like you thought(safe), boston fern (safe), Sansevaria or mother-in-law's tongue (safe).

http://www.ladybug.uconn.edu/hotissues/safeandpoisonoushouseplants.html


----------



## Mich (Nov 2, 2012)

Shoot .. this site said pothos was safe? http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm 
I know boston fern is safe but I couldn't find any, I could only find the 2 ferns above and I have NO clue what type they of ferns they actually are.
If Dracena is safe that's good, maybe I'll grab some. Same as Sansevaria/mother-in-law's tongue. I did buy a spider plant, a jade plant and some aloe but was clueless about the rest (as was everyone else at Home Depot). I've read a lot of posts and will wash these plants and keep them for several weeks before adding them to my enclosure. I have a nice hosta plant which I know is safe but it came from a flower shop so I won't be using it.


----------



## wellington (Nov 2, 2012)

There are ferns that look like Boston fern. The first fern you posted. I don't believe they are though. When I have seen those, I usually have also seen Boston fern and the Boston ones were marked as such.


Check out thetortoisetable.org for more edible plants.


----------



## Mich (Nov 3, 2012)

That african tort link i posted above says Pothos is safe but this one says its toxic http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/plants/ .. I'm too uncertain as to exactly what plants are avail and even if I figured out what species they are I'm still very uncomfortable putting them in my tort enclourse because of conflicting info so she just may need to go without until spring  Next year I'll plan ahead better and make sure I have plenty of seeds on hand for season flowers marigolds and petunias, perhaps I can grow them indoors over the winter. And I'll stock up on small potted roses/hosta type plants.


----------



## BodaTort1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Crotons milky sap is toxic to tortoises . I read somewhere they were safe so bought a couple but then read on thetortoisetable.org they were toxic so I had to rip them out. Was so sad I loved their colors. :-(


----------



## Edna (Nov 3, 2012)

The first fern is a Boston, possibly a Boston compacta. They are as robust as the big Bostons. The second fern is a fussy little guy in my experience. The snake plant (Sanseveria) is robust. I think Pothos is listed as safe on some sites because it is native to the areas that redfoot tortoises come from. So, safe for redfoots, but technically toxic.


----------



## Mich (Nov 3, 2012)

So I should be ok then with the spider plant and aloe I bought .. I may try the snake plant and first fern plant above as it is a boston fern.


----------



## terryo (Nov 3, 2012)

I use pothos is all my vivariums and it is safe, just a little high in Oxalic acid. That site is great. I use it all the time, and carry it with me when I shop for plants.


----------



## SailingMystic (Nov 3, 2012)

Do you have a Petco nearby? Our local Petco started selling safe plants !! They have a live plant area next to the torts. Just throwing it out there. 
I also I added a lot of fake plant designs -- and they love them too. Fake ivy hanging along the interior wall and hanging down around the water dish in a corner to make it private and more interesting


----------

